# Heating foods at Farmers Market



## cletts (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all, started attending farmers' markets with my goods - frozen prepared meals. I would like to sample some items out, obviously would have to be heated.  We're not near a power source - anyone know of any battery-pack options out there for small warming appliances?  

Any feedback appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Use sterno under chafing dishes, easy breezy


----------



## cletts (Nov 28, 2014)

Would that heat items up from cold? We're at the market's for up to 6 hours and I was hoping to decide upon a way to warm small bites up onsite for quick turn-over.


----------



## canele (Apr 7, 2015)

are you allowed to bring in a small generator?

we got a "lunchbox" for shucks and giggles becasue it was cute....and it really does work. Not sure if it would be what you want... but it will heat things on the go.

http://www.roadtrucker.com/12-volt-cooking/12-volt-cooking.htm


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Canele said:


> are you allowed to bring in a small generator?
> 
> we got a "lunchbox" for shucks and giggles becasue it was cute....and it really does work. Not sure if it would be what you want... but it will heat things on the go.
> 
> http://www.roadtrucker.com/12-volt-cooking/12-volt-cooking.htm


That IS cute lol.
No need for a generator (and the inherent stinky fumes) a 12 volt battery will do just fine.

mimi


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

There are numerous single burner portable units that run on butane or propane. Many catering companies use them. Hotels use them as well for  demonstration cooking in a dining room. 

 If you have a local asian market, they should carry them. A good restaurant supply store should be able to get them for you as well.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The butane cook tops are readily available almost everywhere. The bottles run about  $2 .

I see that you are a home cook. I'm curious what state would let you prepare meals for public consumption at home for resale.


----------

